# gas chamber



## robertread (Jun 11, 2011)

I was just wondering what is the cheapest way to make a gas chamber for mice as i have stared to breed them because it is costing me a lot of money to keep buying mice can any one help me please thanx


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

robertread said:


> I was just wondering what is the cheapest way to make a gas chamber for mice as i have stared to breed them because it is costing me a lot of money to keep buying mice can any one help me please thanx


I just started this too, but i made the chamber before i got the mice, and i used a lot of threads on this site. Mainly this one.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/295798-making-co2-chamber.html

Other useful sites

CO2 Chamber for Rodents

CO2

Heres mine. The seal is a little messy but it works




















I already had the tub, tubing, and Co2, and the sealant cost about £5.

I went to the pet shop and luckily they had lab mice, so i bought 2 females and a male. hopefully i will have pregnant meece soon: victory:

If you have any more questions just ask, or pm me, i have read up a lot on this subject in the past few months. It's a nightmare getting rodents here. lol


----------



## The_Elemental (Aug 24, 2009)

I make these http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/668942-co2-chamber.html

Pm me if your interested

Steve


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's the link to the thread for the one i made..... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/544392-co2-chamber.html

Here's the chamber.........











I buy the larger bottles of CO2 from Halfords & they last ages as you don't need much to kill the mice or rats.


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

corny girl said:


> Here's the link to the thread for the one i made..... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/544392-co2-chamber.html
> 
> Here's the chamber.........
> 
> ...


That's a simple but very effective way of doing it yeah.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Is this to gas pinkies????


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> Is this to gas pinkies????


It can be used to gas pinkies, but it is my understanding that they take a lot longer to cull with this method as they have a high tolerence or they can hold their breath. Something to do with the mothers laying on top of them i think. I am personally using mine to cull mostly large and giant mice.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

bw89 said:


> It can be used to gas pinkies, but it is my understanding that they take a lot longer to cull with this method as they have a high tolerence or they can hold their breath. Something to do with the mothers laying on top of them i think. I am personally using mine to cull mostly large and giant mice.


That's right. Upto 20 minutes or more I believe. The most humane way is to flick them in the head. Gassing them is torture as they live for so long. There has been thread after thread about this and that's the final conclusion everyone comes to. Just thought I'd save you going through all that. Don't worry someone will be on during the day tomorrow to confirm this


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> That's right. Upto 20 minutes or more I believe. The most humane way is to flick them in the head. Gassing them is torture as they live for so long. There has been thread after thread about this and that's the final conclusion everyone comes to. Just thought I'd save you going through all that. Don't worry someone will be on during the day tomorrow to confirm this


Yep all those threads helped me a lot during my research lol.

One question. How do large rodent breeders kill all the pinkies they produce? They must be by far the most sold frozen rodent in terms of units moved, do they have a good method or are they immorally chucking all the mice in a co2 chamber or freezer causing painful and stressful deaths?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

bw89 said:


> Yep all those threads helped me a lot during my research lol.
> 
> One question. How do large rodent breeders kill all the pinkies they produce? They must be by far the most sold frozen rodent in terms of units moved, do they have a good method or are they immorally chucking all the mice in a co2 chamber or freezer causing painful and stressful deaths?


Yeah they prob just bag them up and freeze them. Being humane takes a lot longer in their eyes and time is money


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

violentchopper said:


> Yeah they prob just bag them up and freeze them. Being humane takes a lot longer in their eyes and time is money


Doing things in a humane way is one of the reasons I want to do this, as well as the fact that iknow my mice are healthy.: victory: 
Thanks for answering my q's


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

bw89 said:


> Doing things in a humane way is one of the reasons I want to do this, as well as the fact that iknow my mice are healthy.: victory:
> Thanks for answering my q's


Yeah the best way. Feed them up good for the snakes health.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

violentchopper said:


> Yeah the best way. Feed them up good for the snakes health.



Yep, whatever you put into the rats/mice will be going into your snakes :2thumb:. Feed them well & then all that goodness is going into your snakes :no1:.


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Gassed some of mine for the first time last night. Use a mix of CO2 and Nitrogen. Not fun, by any stretch of the imagination, but necessary and hopefully as humane as possible.


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

I breed multi's and want to kill smaller ones. whats the age that i could use a gas chamber to kill them humanly?

i have a baby bosc monitor and he eats pinkies but at what size or age would I be able to use the gas chamber?

I decided to breed because the mice I got from the pet shop had freezer burn, they were jet black in colour and soon as i defrosted them blood was everywhere!! 

Also how long can you keep freshly killed mice/rats in the freezer?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

geckocider said:


> I breed multi's and want to kill smaller ones. whats the age that i could use a gas chamber to kill them humanly?
> 
> i have a baby bosc monitor and he eats pinkies but at what size or age would I be able to use the gas chamber?
> 
> ...


Probably wieners (sp?)
I wrap mine in 3 bags tightly, they last hell of a lot longer. It happens when they are open with air able to get to them. The moisture gets spread around the fridge I believe. That's where all the ice and frost comes from


----------

